# Irregular for 6 months.. IBS?



## bbwwmm (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I am brand new to this site seeking some help with my current condition. For the past 6 months I have noticed my bowel movements have been very irregular (coming from someone who used to go at the same time every day like clockwork). Recently I go from between 2-4 days without a bowel movement, then maybe 3 small ones in one day, then 3 days nothing etc. When I do finally have a movement I have noticed my stool is very soft and sticky. Sometimes it will feel hot on the way out and even passing gas will feel hot, during these times the smell is extremely sulfuric. Also I won't completely evacuate all the stool. Maybe 90% will come out then 10% remains stuck on the outside and I have to wipe it completely out, leading me to very raw from upwards of 20 minutes wiping to just get clean often times not getting completely clean. It feels like the stool isn't solid enough to stay together but not hard enough to pass completely due to the sticky nature. I don't think I've had a bowel movement that felt normal or substantial in 3 or 4 months ( I know how much I eat and how much comes out and I know its not adding up lol). Normally a cup of coffee would give me a movement within 10 minutes, now I can drink a pot and nothing will happen. I'm 21, I eat a pretty healthy diet, exercise regularly, I could drink more water however. I know it could be much worse, but this trend for the past 6 months has me a little worried it won't be going away. Plus my mom isn't happy with how much toilet paper I'm going through









Any input is much appreciated thanks!


----------

